# Smiffy is going blind



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We have had the news that Smiffy our 2 year old (on Boxing Day) Jack Russell is going to be totally blind in a few months. It is something that he has had since birth, and there would have been nothing we could have done about it.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah, Bless him. He looks cute.

I'm sure he will adapt. But it is a shame as he is so young.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Ahhh I'm sorry to hear that he is so young. We have a Border Collie and I suspect she is starting to loose her sight. She was diagnosed with diabetes 4 years ago and has been insulin dependant since, so it's to be expected.

The vet tells us we will be amazed how she will adapt. I hope so as the thought of it breaks my heart.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Chas but I am sure he will adapt quite well, i've had yorkie's go blind and they manage quite well you do have to help them in and out of the van though and make sure you have something to stop them falling out also where hills are they tend to fall down them at times.

As Smiffy is quite young I would start trying to teach him sounds like clapping you hands when you want him or whistling.

Jacquie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

As I mentioned on the thread about the deaf pup, your pet does not see blindness or deafness as a disability. An inconvenience perhaps but there is no "what if" with animals - they just get on with life and have remarkable ways to adapt without the regrets we have. 

Your Smiffy looks a bundle of cheeky fun and this will not change if you learn to adapt with him. 

Friends of ours had a female cat called Smiffy - lived to 24 years of age - ended up deaf and nearly blind, but loved her food and comfort (slept in the airing cupboard) until the end. Perhaps the name is a good omen    

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to read about cheeky looking smiffy.
Our two 14 years old shelties are virtually deaf and blind but not so dumb. They know where all the furniture, steps in the garden are and get round fine.
Their sense of smell is 100 %. too.


best of luck with smiffy.
dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Chasper

Sad but he will adapt very quickly

Much of his pleasure and information comes from his sense of smell and that will not be diminished

He will quickly compensate through scent and hearing

Aldra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is sad, especially for one so young. The good thing is that they do seem to adapt to their handicap.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Our old dog (10) is blind and she is very good around the house and garden and on our local walks where she knows the area, and I talk to her all the time so she knows where I am. I have to watch out for trees, lamp posts and walls - I forget sometimes and feel very guilty when she bumps into them. But you should see her run when she hears Trevor, a fellow dog walker who always feeds her (she's a lab, say no more!!)

When we are away I keep her on the lead otherwise she finds it a bit difficult

To her, it's just normal.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks a cracking wee chap. Sorry to hear this, hope he adapts ok.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a dog (Penny) go blind but we also had another Puppy Jack Sasha and she was the eyes for the blind jack.
We did put a bell on Sasha's collar but it didnt stay there so we put 2 keys on her Identity Disc and they made a noise for Penny to follow, it was brill to see them work together.
Penny lived a long and happy life even when she went deaf as well in the end. She got around by touch and could feel Sasha as she nudged her.
We all went camping still, so good luck you will be amazed at how Smiffy will cope.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just read about a blind dog who has achieved his KC Good Citizen Bronze award.


----------

